# How do you think Nike printed this design?



## Gage89 (Aug 16, 2021)

I was hoping to get some feedback and suggestions on how to print a design with the same look and feel as this Nike Air Tank Top. 
I thought it was a heat transfer vinyl. My printing shop doesn't know how Nike created this. 
It's a very thick, smooth, light shine sticker material. It doesn't peel off on the corners, and you cannot see the holes of the mesh material underneath because the material they used was thick enough. 

What printing process do you think Nike Air used for this?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Solvent printed vinyl, probably. The expense of the equipment keeps many small-timers (like me) from going that way. But it's a natural crossover for those also doing signage, car wraps, whatever.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

printed vinyl


----------

